# packard bell ts11hr 075ge grafikkarte tauschen?



## michi121 (4. Januar 2013)

hallo leute kan man bei dem obengenanten notebook die grafikkarten tauchen gegen eine bessere karte ??

                                                                                                                              Intel® Core™ i3-2350M Prozessor (2,30 GHz, 3 MB Intel® Smart-Cache)



                                                                                                                               NVIDIA GeForce G610 ist mitler weile was schwach hier noch mal die daten der karte Grafikkarte GeForce 610M mit Optimus-Technologie | NVIDIA

gruß
michi121


----------



## L3ON2K (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: packrad bell ts11hr 075ge grafikkarte tauchen???*

Die "Grafikkarte" kannst du nicht tauschen, da sie auf´s Mainboard gelötet ist.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (4. Januar 2013)

Jo musst dir ein neues NB zulegen oder einen PC


----------



## michi121 (4. Januar 2013)

also ist der grafikchip auf dem bord aufglötet naja schade einen dicken pc habe ich hier stehen das notebook ist mein lan rechener weil ich kein bock habe immer mein großen rechner abzubauen dan mus ich woll der grafikkarte was auf die sprünge helfen OC läst grüsen


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (4. Januar 2013)

Es gibt mittlerweile externe Grafikkarten die bei ner IntelHD abhelfen sollen. Ob die schneller sind als die 610 weis ich nicht


----------



## Gary94 (4. Januar 2013)

Auch OC des mobilen Grafikchip würde ich sein lassen, bringt mehr Probleme als sich das was bringt meiner Meinung nach. Ich kenn das NB nicht aber meist ist es doch so das diese Laptops eh schon ein Kühlungssystem haben welches sehr hart an der Grenze ist und OC würde das noch verschlimmern, außerdem die paar MHz die du da rauskitzeln *könntest*, merkst du bestimmt nicht.


----------



## the.hai (4. Januar 2013)

den 2350m und die 610m als lan-lappi zu bezeichnen ist ja gewagt^^

was spielt ihr? solitär?

Neue graka geht nicht, da wie schon erwähnt alles verlötet ist.

Akzeptable Lan-Lappis fangen mit ner GTX660m an.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2013)

Wenn du da mit Glück 1 - 2 Fps gewinnst im Schnitt wird das auch nicht helfen. Es ist daher eher sinnfrei da die Abwärme steigt und die Akkuleistung sinken kann.


----------



## Diweex (14. Januar 2013)

Könntest auch mal eine von diesen Lösunge(n) veruschen.
Erfahrungsbericht [PE4H] externe Grafikkarte für das Notebook - ComputerBase Forum
Wenn man bedenkt das der Thread von 2011 ist, gibts bestimmt neuere, bessere Modelle.

gruß

diweex


----------



## michi121 (14. Januar 2013)

hört sich gut an danke schon mal 

werde mir das mal genau durch lesen.


----------



## michi121 (14. Januar 2013)

nur böld das mein notebook kein expresscard slot besitzt naja schade


----------

